# Is this a good stick?



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Thinking about getting started on steelhead on the fly and looking for some good starting equipment. Anyone have any insight on this rod:

Hi-Tech ONYX PREMIERE Model OXF-962M 2-Piece, IM-6 Graphite, 9'6" Line Weight 6/7 Fly Rod

I can get it for around $35 and will do it if this a worth. If anyone can help me out, I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

never mind, auction OVER! I should have bought it....


----------

